# Ten of the Best 2013



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

It's that time of year again to start asking who wants to take part in Ten of the Best representing the GTROC.

We need ten cars in the team, some with the ability to score points in the 1/4 mile drag racing event, others to smash the 1km high speed run and some track cars to get points on the handling course.

Last year we came second to the great surprise of the MLR who we pushed into third place, our best result for years! This year we must try to get past the Subarus and take first place.

The event will take place on the weekend of 27 - 28 July.

If you would like to try out for the team please add your name to the list below. More details will be posted in due course.

All members of the team will receive sponsorship (special pricing) on racing fuel and tyres. VP Racing Fuel, Mickey Thompson, M&H, Hoosier, Toyo.

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. Vernonjones
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

It's going crazy! First hour and five names already!!

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. Vernonjones R35 GTR
3. Willgts R35 GTR
4. Kabz R35 GTR
5. Professor Matt R35 GTR
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.



.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. Vernonjones R35 GTR
3. Willgts R35 GTR
4. Kabz R35 GTR
5. Professor Matt R35 GTR
6. Matt J R33 GTR
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Updated



matt j said:


> 1. Ludders R33 GTR
> 2. Vernonjones R35 GTR
> 3. Willgts R35 GTR
> 4. Kabz R35 GTR
> ...


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. Vernonjones R35 GTR
3. Willgts R35 GTR
4. Kabz R35 GTR
5. Professor Matt R35 GTR
6. Matt J R33 GTR
7.GTaaaaaarrrrrr! R35 GTR
8. Fee Kindness - R32 GTR
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. Vernonjones R35 GTR
3. Willgts R35 GTR
4. Kabz R35 GTR
5. Professor Matt R35 GTR
6. Matt J R33 GTR
7. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! R35 GTR
8. Alexinphuket R35 GTR 
9. Fee Kindness - R32 GTR
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.




.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. Vernonjones R35 GTR
3. Willgts R35 GTR
4. Kabz R35 GTR
5. Professor Matt R35 GTR
6. Matt J R33 GTR
7. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! R35 GTR
8. Alexinphuket R35 GTR 
9. Fee Kindness - R32 GTR
10. R35 Boxer - R35 GTR
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.




.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. Vernonjones R35 GTR
3. Willgts R35 GTR
4. Kabz R35 GTR
5. Professor Matt R35 GTR
6. Matt J R33 GTR
7. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! R35 GTR
8. Alexinphuket R35 GTR 
9. Fee Kindness - R32 GTR
10. R35 Boxer - R35 GTR
11. johnhanton57 - R35 GTR
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. Vernonjones R35 GTR
3. Willgts R35 GTR
4. Kabz R35 GTR
5. Professor Matt R35 GTR
6. Matt J R33 GTR
7. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! R35 GTR
8. Alexinphuket R35 GTR 
9. Fee Kindness - R32 GTR
10. R35 Boxer - R35 GTR
11. johnhanton57 - R35 GTR
12. ATCO - R34 GTR Blue Streak
13.
14.
15.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. Vernonjones R35 GTR
3. Willgts R35 GTR
4. Kabz R35 GTR
5. Professor Matt R35 GTR
6. Matt J R33 GTR
7. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! R35 GTR
8. Alexinphuket R35 GTR 
9. Fee Kindness - R32 GTR
10. R35 Boxer - R35 GTR
11. johnhanton57 - R35 GTR
12. ATCO - R34 GTR Blue Streak
13. JM-Imports
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.



.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. Vernonjones R35 GTR
3. Willgts R35 GTR
4. Kabz R35 GTR
5. Professor Matt R35 GTR
6. Matt J R33 GTR
7. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! R35 GTR
8. Alexinphuket R35 GTR 
9. Fee Kindness - R32 GTR
10. R35 Boxer - R35 GTR
11. johnhanton57 - R35 GTR
12. ATCO - R34 GTR Blue Streak
13. JM-Imports
14. rog350z
15.
16.
17.
18.


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. Vernonjones R35 GTR
3. Willgts R35 GTR
4. Kabz R35 GTR
5. Professor Matt R35 GTR
6. Matt J R33 GTR
7. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! R35 GTR
8. Alexinphuket R35 GTR 
9. Fee Kindness - R32 GTR
10. R35 Boxer - R35 GTR
11. johnhanton57 - R35 GTR
12. ATCO - R34 GTR Blue Streak
13. JM-Imports
14. rog350z
15. NigelGTR R35 650R
16.
17.
18.


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Looks like a good mix of cars there, it may be worth adding after your name your preferred discipline for your car (drag, top speed or handling) to help even the team out for the 3 disciplines. Good luck


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Conrad said:


> Looks like a good mix of cars there, it may be worth adding after your name your preferred discipline for your car (drag, top speed or handling) to help even the team out for the 3 disciplines. Good luck


Get your point Conrad but this year we are keeping our details under cover!!

All the other teams knew exactly what we were arriving with last year!



.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

the aim should be to be doing all 3! LOL


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. Vernonjones R35 GTR
3. Willgts R35 GTR
4. Kabz R35 GTR
5. Professor Matt R35 GTR
6. Matt J R33 GTR
7. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! R35 GTR
8. Alexinphuket R35 GTR 
9. Fee Kindness - R32 GTR
10. R35 Boxer - R35 GTR
11. johnhanton57 - R35 GTR
12. ATCO - R34 GTR Blue Streak
13. JM-Imports
14. rog350z
15. NigelGTR R35 650R
16. Nick C - R33 GTR (Hosaka)


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Please note that all participants on the list for TOTB are entitled to special pricing on VP Racing Fuel, Toyo 888s, Hoosier Tires, Mickey Thompsons, Yokohama Tyres and anything that catches your eye on Grand Prix Race Wear, Grand Prix Kart Wear, Grand Prix Historic Wear, Grand Prix Mechanics Wear

Please pm your requirements to me.


.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Any word from Marcus/Walter? They've been pretty quiet this winter.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Adam Kindness said:


> Any word from Marcus/Walter? They've been pretty quiet this winter.


Nothing yet. Want to give them a nudge?


.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

will speak to them this weekend


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

The spectator's thread is now open for supporters to add their names at http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/176309-ten-best-xii-july-27-28-2013-a.html#post1765732

Please speak with your friends and colleagues and let us make this the biggest event of the year!


.


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

nick the tubman said:


> 1. Ludders R33 GTR
> 2. Vernonjones R35 GTR
> 3. Willgts R35 GTR
> 4. Kabz R35 GTR
> ...


17. Nailsgtr600 R33 GTR


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. Vernonjones R35 GTR
3. Willgts R35 GTR
4. Kabz R35 GTR
5. Professor Matt R35 GTR
6. Matt J R33 GTR
7. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! R35 GTR
8. Alexinphuket R35 GTR 
9. Fee Kindness - R32 GTR
10. R35 Boxer - R35 GTR
11. johnhanton57 - R35 GTR
12. ATCO - R34 GTR Blue Streak
13. JM-Imports
14. rog350z
15. NigelGTR R35 650R
16. Nick C - R33 GTR (Hosaka)[/QUOTE]
17. nailsgtr600
18.
19.


----------



## rbs14.54x4 (Aug 8, 2011)

Ludders said:


> 1. Ludders R33 GTR
> 2. Vernonjones R35 GTR
> 3. Willgts R35 GTR
> 4. Kabz R35 GTR
> ...


17. nailsgtr600
18. Rbs14.54x4 S14 
19.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. Vernonjones R35 GTR
3. Willgts R35 GTR
4. Kabz R35 GTR
5. Professor Matt R35 GTR
6. Matt J R33 GTR
7. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! R35 GTR
8. Alexinphuket R35 GTR 
9. Fee Kindness - R32 GTR
10. R35 Boxer - R35 GTR
11. johnhanton57 - R35 GTR
12. ATCO - R34 GTR Blue Streak
13. JM-Imports
14. rog350z
15. NigelGTR R35 650R
16. Nick C - R33 GTR (Hosaka)[/QUOTE]
17. nailsgtr600
18. rbs14.54x4 S14
19.



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

For those of you that have never entered TOTB before or visited the TOTB web site I thought I should mention a very important point.

There is an entry fee of £100 per car.

If this changes anyone's mind about entering the event please let me know now.

Cheers

Jeff


.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Geoff... My car will be ready, so I might well be able to join in this year.... TBC


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

The shop is now open for TOTB spectator tickets. I have managed to secure the tickets this year at very special prices indeed but only for those who pay before the end of May. The ticket prices will increase on June 1st so get them now.

Current offer is;

Sunday only GTROC price £13. It costs £20 on the gate!

Weekend ticket GTROC price £23. It costs £30 on the gate!

Weekend camping with entertainment £28. It costs £40 on the gate!

Tickets here Events and Meets ? GTROC

If they want to camp and have a good time try the GTROC tent at only £27 on the same page.


.


----------



## Tune-R (May 26, 2006)

Add me please Jeff. Tune-R R32GTR


----------



## Tune-R (May 26, 2006)

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. Vernonjones R35 GTR
3. Willgts R35 GTR
4. Kabz R35 GTR
5. Professor Matt R35 GTR
6. Matt J R33 GTR
7. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! R35 GTR
8. Alexinphuket R35 GTR 
9. Fee Kindness - R32 GTR
10. R35 Boxer - R35 GTR
11. johnhanton57 - R35 GTR
12. ATCO - R34 GTR Blue Streak
13. JM-Imports
14. rog350z
15. NigelGTR R35 650R
16. Nick C - R33 GTR (Hosaka)
17. nailsgtr600
18. rbs14.54x4 S14
19. Tune-R R32 GTR


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

The thread for the Jap Show is now open at http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/177996-jap-show-29-30-june-2013-a.html

This is an ideal opportunity to run your car down the 1/4 mile strip in preperation for TOTB. We need to see what your car can do!!

If you don't fancy racing just come along and enjoy the day/weekend supporting your club and mixing with the other members.



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Come on everyone we need you at the Jap Show for a shakedown!!



.


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

First drop out


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Sad to see Fee but glad you're ok after the pics in your thread.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I am very pleased you are OK Fee but will miss you!



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. Vernonjones R35 GTR
3. Willgts R35 GTR
4. Kabz R35 GTR
5. Professor Matt R35 GTR
6. Matt J R33 GTR
7. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! R35 GTR
8. Alexinphuket R35 GTR 
9. Chubby - R35 GTR
10. R35 Boxer - R35 GTR
11. johnhanton57 - R35 GTR
12. ATCO - R34 GTR Blue Streak
13. JM-Imports
14. rog350z
15. NigelGTR R35 650R
16. Nick C - R33 GTR (Hosaka)
17. nailsgtr600
18. rbs14.54x4 S14
19. Tune-R R32 GTR



.


----------



## Borg (Nov 9, 2008)

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. Vernonjones R35 GTR
3. Willgts R35 GTR
4. Kabz R35 GTR
5. Professor Matt R35 GTR
6. Matt J R33 GTR
7. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! R35 GTR
8. Alexinphuket R35 GTR 
9. Chubby - R35 GTR
10. R35 Boxer - R35 GTR
11. johnhanton57 - R35 GTR
12. ATCO - R34 GTR Blue Streak
13. JM-Imports
14. rog350z
15. NigelGTR R35 650R
16. Nick C - R33 GTR (Hosaka)
17. nailsgtr600
18. rbs14.54x4 S14
19. Tune-R R32 GTR
20. Borg

Don't know what happened here - I registered on this thread in mid May, and I was on this list, but for some strange reason Borg has disappeared so I've added him again as no 20 - I will be there, ticket bought!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

So Robin, you are entering The Borg into the TOTB Team then?



.


----------



## Borg (Nov 9, 2008)

Ludders said:


> So Robin, you are entering The Borg into the TOTB Team then?
> 
> 
> 
> .


No - I'm not racing - I'm doing exhibitor/static display like I did last year - I added my name to a list for it but for the life of me I can't find it now - what is going on? Is it me having a seriously senior moment?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks for your PM Borg. I am glad you have worked it out now. Just for anyone else the spectator thread is at http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/176309-ten-best-xii-saturday-27th-sunday-28th-july-2013-a.html


1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. Vernonjones R35 GTR
3. Willgts R35 GTR
4. Kabz R35 GTR
5. Professor Matt R35 GTR
6. Matt J R33 GTR
7. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! R35 GTR
8. Alexinphuket R35 GTR 
9. Chubby - R35 GTR
10. R35 Boxer - R35 GTR
11. johnhanton57 - R35 GTR
12. ATCO - R34 GTR Blue Streak
13. JM-Imports
14. rog350z
15. NigelGTR R35 650R
16. Nick C - R33 GTR (Hosaka)
17. nailsgtr600
18. rbs14.54x4 S14
19. Tune-R R32 GTR
20.
21.
22.



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. Ludders R33 GTR
2. Vernonjones R35 GTR
3. Willgts R35 GTR
4. Kabz R35 GTR
5. Professor Matt R35 GTR
6. Matt J R33 GTR
7. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! R35 GTR
8. Alexinphuket R35 GTR 
9. Chubby - R35 GTR
10. R35 Boxer - R35 GTR
11. johnhanton57 - R35 GTR
12. ATCO - R34 GTR Blue Streak
13. JM-Imports
14. rog350z
15. NigelGTR R35 650R
16. Nick C - R33 GTR (Hosaka)
17. nailsgtr600
18. rbs14.54x4 S14
19. Tune-R R32 GTR
20. M3855




.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

The GTROC Team list for Ten of the Best 2013 is now closed to new applicants. The Team will be announced very soon indeed. Anyone who wants to pull out must say so now.

Thanks for entering.

Jeff.



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

IN NO PARTICULAR ORDER THE TEAM SELECTION STARTS WITH:

Alexinphuket with his R35 GTR

Congratulations!!

More to come very soon!


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

IN NO PARTICULAR ORDER THE TEAM SELECTION GROWS:

1. Alexinphuket with his R35 GTR
2. nick the tubman with his R32 GTR

Congratulations!!

More to come very soon!


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

IN NO PARTICULAR ORDER THE TEAM SELECTION GROWS AND GROWS:

1. Alexinphuket with his R35 GTR
2. nick the tubman with his R32 GTR
3. Chubby with his R35 GTR



Congratulations!!

More to come very soon!


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

NUMBER FOUR JOINS THE LIST:


1. Alexinphuket with his R35 GTR
2. nick the tubman with his R32 GTR
3. Chubby with his R35 GTR
4. M3855 with his R33 GTR



Congratulations!!

More to come very soon!


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

The Team


1. Alexinphuket with his R35 GTR
2. nick the tubman with his R33 GTR
3. Chubby with his R35 GTR
4. M3855 with his R32 GTR
5. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! with his R35 GTR
6. [email protected] with his R33 GTR
7. JM-Imports with his R35 GTR
8. ATCO with his R34 GTR
9. johnhanton57 with his R35 GTR
10.Ludders (yes me!) in the Abbey Motorsport R33 GTR



And still more to come!!!!!!!

.


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ludders said:


> The Team
> 
> 
> 1. Alexinphuket with his R35 GTR
> ...


I don't think Atco's 34 is quick enough jeff?! :flame:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I don't think Atco's 34 is quick enough jeff?! :flame:


If he can change gear it is mighty quick


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

GTROC TOTB TEAM 1 


1. Alexinphuket with his R35 GTR
2. nick the tubman with his R33 GTR
3. Chubby with his R35 GTR
4. M3855 with his R32 GTR
5. GTaaaaaarrrrrr! with his R35 GTR
6. [email protected] with his R33 GTR
7. JM-Imports with his R35 GTR
8. ATCO with his R34 GTR
9. johnhanton57 with his R35 GTR
10. Ludders (yes me!) in the Abbey Motorsport R33 GTR


GTROC TOTB TEAM 2

1. Willgts - R35 GTR
2. Matt J - R33 GTR
3. R35Boxer - R35 GTR
4. rog350z - R35 GTR
5. Silver R - R35 GTR

And still more to come!!!!!!!

.


----------



## CL4RKY (Jul 9, 2013)

Looking forward to this, shall keep an eye out for some of you


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks everyone; I am now off to France on holiday and I do not get back to the UK until late Wednesday evening. Everyone who has sent back thier entry form etc has my email address so any questions use that. You will not get an instant answer but you will get one.

If I do not see you before or hear from you I will see some of you Friday evening at the track and everyone Saturday for a shakedown.

It is very important that you are there on Saturday as early as possible so we can set up our stand and put in some practice.

See you there.



.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

Jeff,
are the organisers going to change the circuit again from sat to sun?. 

last year the Saturday layout was spot on. Sunday it was total crap!!!!!!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

nick the tubman said:


> Jeff,
> are the organisers going to change the circuit again from sat to sun?.
> 
> last year the Saturday layout was spot on. Sunday it was total crap!!!!!!


Yes there will be some changes but we will be allowed to inspect the track and point out anything our lardy arsed 35s can't get round. They forgot last year just how big some of our cars are!!


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

The drivers packs will be posted out on Monday, please make sure you bring the whole pack with you to TOTB. Each pack will have two entry tickets. If you need more for support people and guests you need to buy them before 5pm tomorrow (Saturday) from the Club Shop as it will then close. Tickets on the gate are far more expensive!!





.


----------



## djtimodj (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Guys, 

Just wanted to introduce myself to the guys that will be competing at TOTB XII next week  

Im Tim and I run a small up-coming JDM/Supercar blog on facebook and film Drift/Car meets etc. 

I filmed TOTB XI last year and as this was my first time filming for the event I did not have much chance to introduce myself to the drivers and rig up in car camera's etc. 

I will be looking for cars to fit internal/external camera's to and possibly a quick chat/interview about the cars/teams. 

I have spoken to Jeff (Ludders) and Jurgen (JM-Imports) and been told this should not be a problem  

Feel free to come over have a chat and don't look to worried if a stranger carrying far to much camera equipment wants to fit GoPro's etc to the cars  

TOTB XII Film will be going on to my youtube channel @ https://www.youtube.com/user/djtimodj

And will be posted up on facebook @ https://www.facebook.com/TimCrawfordMedia

Fingers crossed for sun guys! 

See you on Sunday! 

Tim (TC MEDIA)


----------



## Jaffa (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm going to have a crack at this in my 300zx, anyone fancy lending me a set of rear drag radials for a run up the 1/4 mile? More than happy to contribute to wear & tear etc 

I'll do the handling and top speed on my 888's. 

Either way, hopefully see you all there at the weekend


----------



## Ex-Evo Dave (Jun 28, 2013)

Coming up to watch the action on Sunday, loom forward to seeing some GTR's (and dare I say it my old club the mlr) in action


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Evening all - great day today and some great times for all Skyline and 35 so team GTROC looking set for a good day tomorrow and hopefully still sunny.

Event plates from now on in the Meetings and Events section and then post event chat so we don't have to duplicate twice! Follow us tomorrow and apologies in advance for any lack of Comms as Internet is shocking but will post as often as we can!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

PLEASE USE THIS LINK FROM NOW ON FOR TOTB COMMENTS, REPORTS, PHOTOS ETC.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/183721-ten-best-2013-a.html

Thank you.

Jeff


.


----------

